# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Yeti

## Airicist

Developer - US Army Cold Regions Research and Engineering Laboratory

yetibot.blogspot.dk

----------


## Airicist

Yeti Robot testing 

Uploaded on May 11, 2008




> Yeti running autonomously on the Greenland Ice-Cap

----------


## Airicist

Yeti Robot with Tucker Sno-Cat 

 Uploaded on May 11, 2008




> Yeti running autonomously on the Greenland Ice-Cap

----------


## Airicist

Yeti Robot in Greenland 

 Uploaded on May 15, 2008




> Testing the Yeti robot on the Greenland Icecap outside of the Thule Air Force Base

----------


## Airicist

Article "Curiosity’s Cousins: Autonomous Polar Robots Explore Earth’s Extremes"

by Nadia Drake
December 12, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Yeti, the South Pole’s crevasse-detecting robot"
The GPS-equipped, four-wheel drive robot scouts for dangerous breaks in the ice.

by Jamed Holloway
March 15, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Yeti: Autonomous Crevasse Detecting Robot 

 Published on Mar 1, 2014




> In order to economically transport fuel and other cargo overland to remote research stations in Antarctica and Greenland, hundreds of miles of glacial ice must safely be navigated. Within the ice exist treacherous and often invisible crevasses that pose a serious hazard to those of us hauling the supplies.
> 
> In an effort to minimize this risk students and faculty from Dartmouth College working with researchers from the U.S. Army Cold Regions Research & Engineering Laboratory (CRREL) designed and fabricated Yeti. This autonomous robot utilizes Ground Penetrating Radar (GPR) to survey ice sheets in Antarctica and Greenland for hidden crevasses. The National Science Foundation's Office of Polar Programs and NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory funded Yeti's development.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yeti: Autonomous Crevasse Detecting Robot"

by Forrest McCarthy
March 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Strategic Crevasse Avoidance Team 

 Published on Mar 23, 2014




> In March 2014, the Strategic Crevasse Avoidance Team (SCAT) surveyed the treacherous first 70 miles of a route the Greenland Inland Traverse will use to resupply the National Science Foundation's Summit Research Station. During a three-week period, the team utilized satellite imagery, Global Positioning Systems, Ground Penetrating Radars, tracked vehicles, and an autonomous robot to ensure a safe crevasse-free route.

----------


## Airicist

Press Release "In Greenland and Antarctic Tests, Yeti Helps Conquer Some "Abominable" Polar Hazards"

March 1, 2013

----------

